# Newbie in Manchester....with a Golf 4Mo



## Cheeky Chappers (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,

We've got a couple of TT owners on our forum (http://www.uk-mkivs.net) who have upgraded from their MK4 Golf's and I'm hoping that this community is as equally as helpful and friendly as ours as I'm hear to pick your brains.

I'll go find the relevant section to ask my question but thought I'd do the polite thing and introduce myself first.

I'm Hayley and I'm an alcoholic...only kidding but I really am called Hayley :lol:

This is Moses...









Thanks
Hayley


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I am also no the ukmkivs forum  
Once you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,I went from a MkIV GTi to my MkI TT


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome... also used to be a member over there, lol

Like what you did to the 4Motion so looking forward to seeing what you do to the TT :wink:


----------



## Cheeky Chappers (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome chaps but no chance of me getting a TT right now (not enough funds) but sat in my friends on Saturday at Billing Aquadrome and fell in love with all the alcantara interior


----------

